# The story of Black Orchids?! 10.21.21



## PeteM (Oct 7, 2021)

AOS WEBINAR… who is this speaker. I wonder . Love the vanda, nice touch Dr.L


----------



## NYEric (Oct 8, 2021)

Some weird guy who promises to go to night clubs with you but then stands you up!


----------



## PeteM (Oct 8, 2021)

NYEric said:


> Some weird guy who promises to go to night clubs with you but then stands you up!


Must be Friday!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 8, 2021)

I just speak from experience, at least about the nightclub part!


----------



## My Green Pets (Oct 8, 2021)

Ooh I think my Desert Davison 'Osiris' is featured in this!


----------



## SouthPark (Oct 17, 2021)

PeteM said:


> Must be Friday!



Friday the 13th.


----------



## SouthPark (Oct 17, 2021)

Black Orchid - Black orchid (flower)


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 30, 2021)

You jokers cracked me up lol.

I hope some of you were entertained by the comic portions of the talk!

And yes Green Pets (Will), your Osiris graced the Catasetum section. It is now immortalized in my talk hehe. Thanks for letting me used the pic!!


----------



## My Green Pets (Oct 30, 2021)

Just watched it, very nice presentation!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 31, 2021)

My Green Pets said:


> Just watched it, very nice presentation!


Thanks Will. I am glad that your baby was able to make it in there!


----------



## PeteM (Nov 1, 2021)

Bravo!, I finally got a chance to sit down and enjoy this webinar last week.. lots of detail and I especially enjoyed the section of the vandas (surprise surprise). So when can I sign you up to come to DC and give our society a talk in 2022? We have many dates in 2022 open... time it right you could hit the cherry blossoms  I am serious, would love to chat more offline if you are interested and available, I'm helping to program speakers this year.


----------



## jht.orchids (Nov 2, 2021)

Great presentation. Enjoyed it immensely. Thanks Leslie.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 2, 2021)

PeteM said:


> Bravo!, I finally got a chance to sit down and enjoy this webinar last week.. lots of detail and I especially enjoyed the section of the vandas (surprise surprise). So when can I sign you up to come to DC and give our society a talk in 2022? We have many dates in 2022 open... time it right you could hit the cherry blossoms  I am serious, would love to chat more offline if you are interested and available, I'm helping to program speakers this year.


Hey Pete, I would be honored to be invited to your society for a talk. My 2022 schedule is pretty flexible atm. If we can time it around an AOS judging that would even be a bonus. Check out the list of topics I can do presentations on below:

Dr. Leslie Ee ND | The Canadian Orchid Congress


----------



## PeteM (Nov 2, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Hey Pete, I would be honored to be invited to your society for a talk. My 2022 schedule is pretty flexible atm. If we can time it around an AOS judging that would even be a bonus. Check out the list of topics I can do presentations on below:
> 
> Dr. Leslie Ee ND | The Canadian Orchid Congress


Very cool. Thank you! I sent you an email.


----------



## SouthPark (Nov 24, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> You jokers cracked me up lol.
> I hope some of you were entertained by the comic portions of the talk!



hahaha ..... the orchid hunter guy getting eaten by the orchid was a good one haha. It was a great talk DLE ..... a lot of work was put into that one. Excellent. I enjoyed that one. I too was hunting for black orchids - especially after spotting one in Doctor Who.


----------

